# Britt Iowa



## Raging Bird (Jul 24, 2012)

Anyone going?

STP meetup?


----------



## 40 Hands (Jul 30, 2012)

On my way!!! Starts on the 9th right?


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah dawg, I'm riding as close as I can get from Oakland so I should see you there.


----------

